# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  روائع سودانية يا الغسينابي

## الغسينابي

*[youtube][/url][url]&feature=related
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*للاسف يوتيوب عندنا ما شغال !!!
تخريمة:
روائع سودانية يا red star
دي عملته كيف
وريني الكود
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ههههههههههههههه انت ناس اليويتوب ماشغال ماتنــزل الفلاش وريح نفسك
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مشكور يا نصرالدين أحمد علي 




















زيارتك لبوست الغسينابي تعني أنك تعشق الروائع
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تسلم يانصرالدين
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*مصطفى سيد احمد دا كان مريخابي اصيل    تسلم يا صفوة يا رائع
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*والدنيا ليل غربة ومطر
                        	*

----------

